# Rewiring Question - 7 pin to 4 pin



## MikeG81 (Apr 12, 2014)

G'day,

My truck came with a 7 pin receptacle on it that is now pooched. I've been using a 7 pin to 4 pin adapter to tow the family Glastron to and from the lake.

Can I cut off the old 7 pin receptacle and wire on a 4 pin? From what I've seen the wiring looks similar, just the 7 has extra 'stuff' on it that I'm never going to use.


----------



## dejamat (Apr 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348413#p348413 said:


> MikeG81 » 12 Apr 2014, 15:35[/url]"]G'day,
> 
> My truck came with a 7 pin receptacle on it that is now pooched. I've been using a 7 pin to 4 pin adapter to tow the family Glastron to and from the lake.
> 
> Can I cut off the old 7 pin receptacle and wire on a 4 pin? From what I've seen the wiring looks similar, just the 7 has extra 'stuff' on it that I'm never going to use.



I'm surprised no one has replied. My personnel feelings would be to leave what you are currently doing alone. Never Say Never! Messing with the truck wiring could turn into a nightmare, either buy a 7-plug and wire it for the trailer or continue to use the adapter. The choice is up to you, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Good Luck with your what ever *you* decide. Dave


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes you can. 

You will only need to use the 
White - ground
Yellow - left turn
Green - right turn
Brown - tail lights.


The other wires of the 7 way are hot lead ( red or black) and this is 12v power so it will need to be covered and taped off.
Brake - blue
And back up - could be light green, red, black with a green stripe, grey with a black stripe or any other color. 

Use a test light to figure out the function of the wire. ( not all trucks have the same color wires for the same function)


----------



## heron2000 (Apr 24, 2014)

Never say never - you might have a use for the wiring some day - like charging your battery while you are driving to the lake after you forgot to put the tender on it


"predictions are hard to make - especially about the future"


----------



## MikeG81 (Apr 29, 2014)

So, I ended up converting from a 7 pin to a 4 pin, with the help of a circuit tester and some other electrical odds and sods.

The 7 pin receptacle was rusted right out, no wonder it didn't work. I didn't remove all the extra wiring, it's still there to convert it back.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

